# The T.bone Sc440 Usb



## akustik (15. März 2008)

Hallo an alle.
Ich habe mir jetzt vor das THE T.BONE SC440 USB zu kaufen und wollte fragen , ob es für den Anfang reicht.
Ich habe nicht so krass viel money , aber wie ich so gehört habe und gelesen habe , finden es viele sehr gut


----------

